
Ask HN: Server-rendered web frameworks with static typing - thiskeyboard
I&#x27;m very comfortable with React, but I&#x27;m not comfortable creating a leaner, lighter, server-rendered website. I&#x27;m open to learning any language, but ideally, I&#x27;d have static typing available to me.
======
sahil-kang
I haven’t used this myself, but Reason seems to fit your description of
‘learning any language’ while having static typing:
[https://reasonml.github.io](https://reasonml.github.io)

I’m more of a lisper, but OCaml should be a fun learning experience,
especially if you enjoy expressive, static type-systems:
[https://ocaml.org](https://ocaml.org)

------
ToFab123
Asp.Net core seems to fit your requirements

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/aspnet/core/?view=aspnetcor...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/aspnet/core/?view=aspnetcore-2.1)

------
thepapanoob
ok and then what keeps you from just using something like flow or typescript?

------
socaller
What is are you working with?

~~~
thiskeyboard
I appreciate you asking. I'm not working with anything in particular. This is
for a personal exploratory project, and I can use any tool I want.

